
If everyone is mad at Facebook, why is business still booming? - rblion
https://www.fastcompany.com/90424675/if-everyone-is-mad-at-facebook-why-is-business-still-booming
======
icedchai
Complainers are the most vocal users. The vast majority are still sharing baby
pictures, links to cat videos, and occasionally clicking on ads.

------
hindsightbias
There’s always been someone angry at FB. There’s no evidence they’ve ever been
relevant to the business.

------
sarcasmatwork
Mad != stop using

